# STUTTGART | Projects & Construction



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Europe Plaza - Europaviertel S21-A1

- New Europa district north of central station Stuttgart
- Office, gastronomy




























Thanks to ma-frey from Deutsches Architektur Forum


----------



## joeyoe121 (Jan 5, 2014)

classy!


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Cloud No.7 - Europaviertel S21-A1

- New Europa district at Heilbronner Straße
- hotel, business apartments, apartments

- Height: 61m, floors: 18

Official website























































Thanks to Silesia from Deutsches Architektur Forum
http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=582304&postcount=512
http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=582306&postcount=513
http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=582308&postcount=514


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

SkyLoop/EY HQ - Stuttgart Airport City

- Location: Airport City Leinfelden-Echterdingen
- Architect: Hascher Jehle Planungsgesellschaft mbH
- 33.090 m² Office, 5.025 m² Service









http://www.flughafen-stuttgart.de/b...gart-airport-city/neues-buerogebaeude-skyloop









Thanks to Silesia from Deutsches Architektur Forum


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Dorotheen Quartier DOQU

- Stuttgart-Mitte - Dorotheenstrasse
- Architect: behnisch architekten
- Office, retail, homes - 38.250 qm / 411,723 sq.ft. (floor area)

Official website: https://www.dorotheen-quartier.de/


















© Behnisch Architekten Partnerschaft mbB, Stuttgart




































Thanks to ma-frey from DAF
http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=575805&postcount=770


















Thanks to ma-frey from DAF
http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=576027&postcount=771


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Bitzer Headquarters Sindelfingen

- Investor: Bitzer Grundstücksverwaltungs GmbH
- Volume: GFA total 34.500m², height: 70m

*Visualization:*










Construction update by MetroSilesia


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Duale Hochschule Stuttgart

- Architect: 3XN
- Client: Federal State of Baden-Württemberg
- Size: 25.000 m² completion Autumn 2020


















http://3xn.com/project/duale-hochschule-stuttgart

Construction update, photo by MetroSilesia:









http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=582255&postcount=60


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

SKY Bietigheim-Bissingen

- Office/apartments
- Investor: Bietigheimer Wohnbau GmbH
- 18 fl./70m


















https://bw-sky.de/



























photos by ma-frey from DAF


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*"Turm am Mailänder Platz" - Europaviertel S21-A1*

competition 1st price: RKW Architektur +
project developer: STRABAG Real Estate GmbH (SRE)




































https://www.competitionline.com/de/ergebnisse/271947

Location:









http://www.bahnprojekt-stuttgart-ul...zen/stadtentwicklung/europaviertel/baufeld-5/


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Budapester Platz/Friedhofstraße Stuttgart*



























[source]


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*City Puls - Stuttgart-Süd*







































































photos by MetroSilesia (all rights reserved)


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Rosenberghöfe/Das Rosenberg Stuttgart-West*

construction phase 1:


















https://www.wilhelmy-fotografie.de/architekturfotografie-rosenberghofe-stuttgart/

construction phase 2:

























http://das-rosenberg.de/



























http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?p=583179#post583179


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

a57046d said:


> SKY Bietigheim-Bissingen
> 
> - Office/apartments
> - Investor: Bietigheimer Wohnbau GmbH
> - 18 fl./70m


Interesting location. Shame they can't really get similar projects off the ground in the city, or at least at a greater scale. The residential market is so messed up in Stuttgart, feels like there is a general fear to build new large scale residential projects.


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Office V Stuttgart-Vaihingen Synergiepark*

- Investor: Daimler AG
- site: 41,000 sqm GFA: 90,000 m² 



Pieter Strohm said:


> _Visualisierungen/©: Ortner & Ortner Baukunst/Daimler AG_


construction plot:



































http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=582913&postcount=25


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Allianz Deutschland AG Stuttgart-Vaihingen*
- Stuttgart-Vaihingen 170,000 m² floor space


































https://www.gerberarchitekten.de/


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Carlyle Citygate Stuttgart-Mitte*













































http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=573581&postcount=294


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ A pity that's only slightly better than the brutalist concrete monster in its neighbourhood...


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Südwestmetall/Look 21*

http://www.look21.de/




































http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=589743&postcount=124





































http://www.t-w-a.de/projekte/
https://www.suedwestmetall.de/swm/web.nsf/id/li_sweba8lf6w.html


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Clearly one of the better projects! Appreciate the rounded corners and smoothness.

Stuttgart is a city that would profit a lot from three aspects:

* more highrises complementing its dramatic topography (by German big city standards)
* more (new) classical architecture, counterbalancing all the (postwar) modernism throughout the city
* a reduction of car traffic on the surface


----------



## Marcin (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ most of all, it would benefit from more and bigger residential projects. I read in 2013 that the former Neoplan property in Stuttgart-Möhringen was the last big plot available for a big residential project ... and it is really tiny, compared to projects that are on the table in Frankfurt for example. I wonder if the eco-firendly local goverment will allow to sacrifice some of the argricultural areas in the city for new areas to build on.

Thanks for the effort that has been put into the thread. I miss the new tower in Fellbach though.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

^^ The new tower in Fellbach is still the same half-finished skeleton. I have a prime-time view of it from my balcony, it looks sad


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

erbse said:


> ^ Clearly one of the better projects! Appreciate the rounded corners and smoothness.
> 
> Stuttgart is a city that would profit a lot from three aspects:
> 
> ...


With you on these points. I would probably add a more sophisticated public transport system. The reason that there are so many cars on the road (apart from the large car industry which provide employees with very good deals on leasing / renting models) is because the public transport system is badly built and does not serve the region as well as it should. Stuttgart is a working city, drawing in people from the wider region. I live 10 kilometers from my office, but need 45 minutes on average to get there by public transport. By car it takes me 40 - 50 minutes, pretty much standing in traffic the entire way. Most people choose to be comfortable in their own car, knowing there is a free parking spot awaiting them at the office. If you need to visit different plants / offices during the day a car also comes in handy, knowing that (from own experience) public transport takes almost an hour from the Northern part of the citycenter to the Southern part of the citycenter. Off-peak a car will beat that. 

Much of the traffic of course originates from the dramatic topography. The city is squeezed in between various hills, making it a urban planning nightmare. No wonder the public transport has been built out in such a strange way. What they should have done for instance is building the S-Bahn tunnel under the city ready for the future. You don't need to be an urban transport expert or mathematician to figure out that two tracks and 7 different S-bahn lines squeezed through the same tunnel with a train each 15 minutes for every single line is not going to work. If I take the S-Bahn to work, I am always delayed as standard, waiting for another train to clear the congested tunnel. 

Second is the price. For 3 zones (average commute) you pay €112,50 per month to sit on someone else's lap and come late to the office or get stranded if you're unlucky. For €200 I can get a brand new Mercedes. With a green city council, they sure are doing little to promote public transport and make it attractive. The 'Feinstaubalarm' has also been a joke until recently, 'asking' drivers to take public transport or take an electric car to work. Obviously the question is going to pop up: "why should I be the one to give up my car?". It doesn't work unless you meet it with incentives, such as free P+R and train tickets to the city or simply enforcing it by law. Luckily Daimler employees now travel for free with public transport on days with a CO2 alarm, but there certainly is more that can be done.


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Cloud No.7* 
Europaviertel Stuttgart 21 A1 area


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

Is the big glass building near Berliner Platz (Hohe) going through renovation?

It's a potentially beautiful building but the cladding is so old.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Marcin said:


> I wonder if the eco-firendly local goverment will allow to sacrifice some of the argricultural areas in the city for new areas to build on.


Which areas precisely? I really hope they wouldn't sacrifice a single vineyard in Stuttgart.
They are one of the things that make this city pleasant and special:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Zuckerle.jpg?uselang=de









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Stuttgart_Weinberg_Hasenberg.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Grabkapelle_Württemberg.JPG?uselang=de


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

CLOUD NO.7


























































































http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=6802&page=37


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*NEO office and commercial Stuttgart-Vaihingen*



























https://www.w2-development.de/


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Kriegsberg-/Jäger-/Ossietzkystr*


















https://www.competitionline.com/de/ergebnisse/294814


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*AEB headquarters*



































































































http://www.riehle-architekten.de/stuttgart-projects/articles/aeb-headquarters-stuttgart-633.html
https://ifgroup.org/zh/project/11388/aeb公司总部-斯图加特/


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Daimler Financial Services+residential tower*



































































































http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=606311&postcount=305
http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=606312&postcount=306


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

lezgotolondon said:


> Is the big glass building near Berliner Platz (Hohe) going through renovation?
> 
> It's a potentially beautiful building but the cladding is so old.


Should be the BW-Bank at Fritz-Elsas-Str., a 'deconstructivist' building from the nineties


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

The 90s?
Wow looks ugly but with some changes can be much better


Where is the Daimler financial center located?
Never seen it.


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Pragsattel or 'City Prag', the big road crossings on the hill between Stuttgarts city and Feuerbach, when you drive to Zuffenhausen on the left side.


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Porsche Design Tower*

Location: Am Pragsattel
Start: 2019
builder-owner: Bülow AG, Stuttgart


the man from k-town said:


> Bülow AG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Rosenberghöfe* Stuttgart-West


















update:























































*Wolframstraße development:*




























*Wolframstraße development:*





































https://www.somaa.de/projekt/52/hotels-der-wolframstrasse


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*BQS BOSCH Quartier:*





































https://www.hascherjehle.de/bqs-bosch-quartier-stuttgart/?ref=110

*Neckarpark:*




























https://www.merzobjekt.de/architektur/quartier-q20-neckar-park-stuttgart/
https://www.list-gruppe.de/projekte/reference/q20-stuttgart/


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

A while back they started making serious progress on a construction site right next to Daimler Financial Services / Skyline Tower. It's a deep pit and there are now 3 tower cranes. 

The Porsche Design Tower looks awesome. Just wondering what it would do to the local traffic situation and the parking situation for all Daimler employees, they currently use that lot and it's full every day.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

A week ago they posted some new pictures of the Rosensteintunnel (part of the S21 Project) on their website: https://rosensteintunnel.stuttgart.de


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Here is a project which they started last year, no highrise, simply apartment units.  They often make huge building excavations in order to construct large basement and parking facilities. 
There still are plans to build two more towers in City Prag, but no one knows if or when it will start. The parking situation is a big problem, as it is in Stuttgart in general.

Some further projects there:

Project 1

Project 2 with visual.


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Some projects in the region around Stuttgart:

- Campus Wüstenrot & Württembergische AG Ludwigsburg/Kornwestheim
- The Milestone office building/mixed-use by MVRDV in Esslingen
- Neue Weststadt Esslingen (urban project)
- Via commercial center Esslingen
- Goldbach Campus Sindelfingen visual1 visual2
- Flugfeld Böblingen/Sindelfingen (urban project)
- Airport City Stuttgart
- Congress Hotel Airport City
- Leinfelden-Echterdingen: Vision One


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*municipal museum*





































http://www.archlro.de/de/projects/p...useum-stuttgart-im-wilhelmspalais?order=years


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

"The Milestone"
Esslingen Neue Weststadt 
Architect: MVRDV
Office/Mixed-use


----------



## Middle-Island (Apr 30, 2003)

Conceptually stunning if not mind bending. :uh:


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

amazing!!


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Klinikum Stuttgart Katharinenhospital restructuring*

Sectionally refurbishment of the central hospital grounds along Kriegsbergstrasse Stuttgart-Mitte

Estimated completion : 2029 cost : 750 Mio. €





































https://www.klinikum-stuttgart.de/bautagebuch/neubau-aktuell.html
https://www.stuttgart-meine-stadt.de/stadtweit/baumassnahme/katharinenhospital?tab=0


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*W&W Campus Ludwigsburg/Kornwestheim*




































https://www.ortner-ortner.com/de/baukunst/projekte/buero/campus-wuestenrot-wrttembergische-ag


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Königstraße 45/KÖ 45*
- Revitalization Commercial building, retail and offices
- Developer: STINAG Stuttgart Invest AG










*Current Status:*


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Twotel /S21-A1 EUROPA DISTRICT
Project facts:
Architects: Eike Becker_Architekten
Contractor: Komplementärgesellschaft Verwaltungsgesellschaft ppp GmbH
Gfa: 22.000 m²
































































https://www.eikebeckerarchitekten.com/projekte/stuttgart-europaviertel.html


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Turm am Mailänder Platz /S21-A1 EUROPA DISTRICT
Last Post
Update:










New renderings:


















https://www.ahgz.de/news/apartments-adina-will-in-stuttgart-hoch-hinaus,200012257020.html#
https://de.strabag-newsroom.com/new...-turm-am-mailaender-platz-in-stuttgart-375165


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Europe Plaza / S21-A1 EUROPA DISTRICT

Last Post






















































https://metallbau-woelz.de/europe-plaza-stuttgart.html
https://www.feco-systeme.de/projekte/Europe Plaza Stuttgart


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

a57046d said:


> Duale Hochschule Stuttgart
> 
> - Architect: 3XN
> - Client: Federal State of Baden-Württemberg
> ...


Construction update








































































https://www.dhbw-stuttgart.de/themen/hochschule/standorte/neubau-technik/


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*central bus station Esslingen*








































































https://www.wernersobek.de/projekte/status-de/fertiggestellt/central-bus-station-esslingen/
https://www.archdaily.com/798613/zob-esslingen-werner-sobek


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

a57046d said:


> *Rosenberghöfe* Stuttgart-West










































































LINK
LINK


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Are they making any further progress on the Stuttgart 21 train station rebuilding project or is it still stalled?


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Porsche Design Tower*

Original Post

Location: Am Pragsattel
Start: 2019
builder-owner: Bülow AG, Stuttgart

New renders:


















Visuals: © Bülow AG


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

towerpower123 said:


> Are they making any further progress on the Stuttgart 21 train station rebuilding project or is it still stalled?


The project is much in delay, has overwhelming soaring costs and both politics and engineers are struggling with it since years. 
But it is still alive and still in progress. Even though i thought i felt a speed up in the recent past. (there were as e.g. several success reports of finished tunnels recently)

The most delayed part of the project that remains is in my eyes now the part in Stuttgart with the new main station. 
Here's an update of the construction site of the new main station:


a57046d said:


> *CONSTRUCTION UPDATE S21*
> 
> *construction site main station*
> 
> ...


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Skyline Office/Skyline Living*

Last Post

Location: Stresemannstraße, 70191 Stuttgart
District: Stuttgart-Feuerbach - City Prag
Status: Completed























































LINK


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Motel One Kriegsberg-/Goethestraße

Developer: Reiß & Co.
Floor space: 24.000 m² 
Planned use: Hotel, office, appartement
Status: Under construction

*Renderings:*


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Turm am Mailänder Platz - S21-A1 EUROPA DISTRICT*

More information









LINK

*Update:*











LINK


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

a57046d said:


> Duale Hochschule Stuttgart
> 
> - Architect: 3XN
> - Client: Federal State of Baden-Württemberg
> ...


Construction update






















































LINK


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*SLT 107 Schwabenlandtower Fellbach*

The CG Group from Berlin is pushing ahead with the plan to complete the once insolvent Fellbach 34-story tower with a higher energy standard and therefore more expensive than originally planned.

The tower project envisages a rentable area of more than 16,000 square meters in Baden-Württemberg's tallest residential tower at 107 meters: in the 34-story high-rise, 194 modern, compact apartments are being built with a unique view of the Stuttgart region, while in the base of the building a hotel with 164 rooms is planned.

LINK

*New render:*











LINK


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

New office and business campus 

GOLDBACH CAMPUS

Location: Gewerbegebiet Sindelfingen Ost
Total floor area: 65.000 m²
Construction time: 2018-2023


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

New revitalization project in Obertürkheim

































https://www.aurelis-real-estate.de/...e/baden-wuerttemberg/stuttgart-das-hammerwerk
https://www.das-hammerwerk.de/


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

City Prag: Theaterhaus extension

Render:












https://www.competitionline.com/de/ergebnisse/342208


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Twotel / S21-A1 EUROPA DISTRICT

*Project facts:*

Architect: Eike Becker Architekten
Use: Hotel
Gross floor area: 22.000 m²



















Update:

































LINK


Turm am Mailänder Platz / S21-A1 EUROPA DISTRICT

*Project facts:*

Height: 66m
Developer: STRABAG Real Estate GmbH
Architect: RKW Architektur +
Use: Hotel (260 rooms), 169 serviced apartments, retail

Original post









LINK

Update:











LINK


----------



## Gelato (Jun 1, 2017)

Wow, thats nice building


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

a57046d said:


> *NEO office and commercial Stuttgart-Vaihingen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

a57046d said:


> *Südwestmetall/Look 21*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Porsche Design Tower | 90m | Prep

*Location*: Am Pragsattel
*Start*: 2020
*Developer*: Bülow AG, Stuttgart

Original Post

*Porsche anounced start of preparation of construction site.*

The project includes 2 buildings:

1. The Tower with office use in the lower floors and a Radisson hotel with 168 rooms from 9th to 23rd floor.

2. The lower building will house a Porsche branch with showrooms and a car service station.

LINK




















Visuals: © Bülow AG

A new render also was published:


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Twotel / S21-A1 EUROPA DISTRICT

*Project facts:*

Architect: Eike Becker Architekten
Use: Hotel
Gross floor area: 22.000 m²



















Update:


























































Turm am Mailänder Platz / S21-A1 EUROPA DISTRICT

*Project facts:*

Height: 66m
Developer: STRABAG Real Estate GmbH
Architect: RKW Architektur +
Use: Hotel (260 rooms), 169 serviced apartments, retail

Original post









LINK

Update:

















































Webcam:


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

I found the other drafts from the competition that would have been the much better choice than the actual design.

*MHM architects, Wien:*
















*Kleihues + Kleihues, Berlin:*
















*h4a Gessert + Randecker Architekten | h4a:*

























Competitionline
Baunetz - german arichtectural news


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Average height should be taller by 4 floors at least.


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

The actual building progress of the Mailänder Platz "tower", it seems they are near completion:








































Yes, a few more floors would have brought a better impact, but apart from that the view with three towers at same height is not that bad. Those plans to develop this area are dated back to the early 1990s and the todays view is the result of a master plan from 1997...


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Update Porsche Design Tower at Pragsattel:
















































Rendering: © Bülow AG


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

@Shenkey There will never be a skyscraper of significant height in downtown Stuttgart. Why? The topographical location of Stuttgart's city center in a valley proves to be a significant factor from the point of view of urban climatology: In the Stuttgart 21 development area, where the high-rise building has now been constructed, the main ventilation axis of the city center is located. Particularly in this area, an excessively high, bulky development would cause an undesirable obstruction to the valley-parallel ventilation of the city center. In the area behind the main station, a building height of 20 m is permitted. Only a few high-rise buildings on the edge of the area have been approved with a height between 40 to max. 60m. Higher buildings are not allowed to be constructed in the city center, otherwise the city climate will be negatively affected (smog).
The intensive development of the former railroad tracks behind the station is already associated with an increase in air temperature, which additionally heats up the Stuttgart valley. Therefore, the main ventilation axis must remain free of high-rise buildings.


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Twotel / S21-A1 EUROPA DISTRICT

*Project facts:*

Architect: Eike Becker Architekten
Use: Hotel (Hampton/Holiday Inn)
Gross floor area: 22,000 m²

















*Update:







*
Photo by ISO711


----------



## Marcin (Sep 11, 2002)

Xorcist said:


> @Shenkey There will never be a skyscraper of significant height in downtown Stuttgart. Why? The topographical location of Stuttgart's city center in a valley proves to be a significant factor from the point of view of urban climatology: In the Stuttgart 21 development area, where the high-rise building has now been constructed, the main ventilation axis of the city center is located. Particularly in this area, an excessively high, bulky development would cause an undesirable obstruction to the valley-parallel ventilation of the city center. In the area behind the main station, a building height of 20 m is permitted. Only a few high-rise buildings on the edge of the area have been approved with a height between 40 to max. 60m. Higher buildings are not allowed to be constructed in the city center, otherwise the city climate will be negatively affected (smog).
> The intensive development of the former railroad tracks behind the station is already associated with an increase in air temperature, which additionally heats up the Stuttgart valley. Therefore, the main ventilation axis must remain free of high-rise buildings.


In Frankfurt, on all the big alleys plastered with skyscrapers, the wind wants to blow your head off - also on hot summer days. Stuttgart on the other end, feels like a sizzling pan with no ventilation at all and I wonder how any change could make it worse. But I assume this is part of the same logic and science, that makes the city keep acres of rural fields and hobby-gardener-recreational-lots, while any habitable house cost already way over 1 mil. EUR …


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

Marcin said:


> In Frankfurt, on all the big alleys plastered with skyscrapers, the wind wants to blow your head off - also on hot summer days. Stuttgart on the other end, feels like a sizzling pan with no ventilation at all and I wonder how any change could make it worse. But I assume this is part of the same logic and science, that makes the city keep acres of rural fields and hobby-gardener-recreational-lots, while any habitable house cost already way over 1 mil. EUR …


It is advisable to do some research beforehand. Then you wouldn't be writing bullshit like that. Frankfurt is not located in a valley like Stuttgart, the air exchange is far less hindered, there is less industry in Frankfurt, but more precipitation and never suffers from inversion weather conditions. So the conditions are completely different. This has absolutely nothing to do with ideology, but is a scientifically proven fact. Because of its valley location, Stuttgart suffers from particularly severe urban climate problems:
Due to the low air exchange in the valley, the city has relatively high annual average temperatures. In addition, there is lower rainfall, which comes from the leeward location caused by the Black Forest and the Swabian Alb. All of this can lead to extreme inversion weather conditions. As a result, the air pollutants generated by industry, households and traffic remain in the valley for a particularly long time. A cloud of haze, smog is created, which often leads to heavy problems on the respiratory tract. For urban planning, this means, among other things, not to construct more and higher buildings on the few remaining fresh air corridors but to restore them and create more inner-city green spaces. Information can be found here Stadtklima Stuttgart .de and here:
Wirtschaftsministerium Baden-Württemberg climate report (PDF in German)


----------



## Marcin (Sep 11, 2002)

Means, it is a city built in the absolutely wrong place and therefore the status quo before it was built, should be restored … Growth of every city is inevitably connected with a degradation of certain environmental qualities. In the case of Stuttgart, the statement is, that the city is not supposed to grow anymore – (in dimensions like cities use to grow, not rural villages) because life would become unbearable – I think this is not true and just simply ideologically motivated and stubborn – and this is not directed to you, but to the local authorities and community. 
Frankfurt is not in a similar difficult location, but the high-rises force the winds down and wind to increase speed – I wonder why this shouldn't bring some relief for problems that Stuttgart suffers from? Like too low wind speed and locally accumulated high temperature … ?

The quoted climate report says about hghrise buildings:

_»*Mit einer Massierung von Hochhäusern oder Bauwerken, welche ihre Umgebung wesentlich überragen, werden die örtlichen Wind- verhältnisse dahingehend verändert, dass bei gesteigerter Wind- böigkeit der freie Windstrom gebremst wird (Zunahme der Ver- tikalkomponente des Windes auf Kosten der horizontalen Wind- geschwindigkeit)*. Daraus kann trotz örtlich gesteigerter Ventilation bzw. Windturbulenz eine stadträumliche Abnahme der Winddurch- lüftung resultieren …«_

… I wonder what they assume? Stuttgart will not turn into Manhattan and I seriously doubt, that a potential dozen or two of skyscrapers could slow down the wind and make things worse, than they are already. I rather think that they would improve ventilation locally and the Venturi effect, like described here:









The problem with the skyscraper wind effect


The City of London is promising that skyscrapers won't be allowed to make streets windier. But why do they have this effect?



www.bbc.com





… could improve the general situation. But this climate report states basically the opposite, and I think that it is not up to date and does not really consider the effects high buildings can have on wind and ventilation and neither really evaluated if those effects could be useful for a city like Stuttgart.


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Some projects of Stuttgarts city revitalization:

*Replacement Stiftstraße 3*








































© wulf architekten/by Joyce8

*Hotel Nadlerstraße*
















© blocher partners/by MetroSilesia

*EberhardHöfe Eberhardstraße 65*
























ByMetroSilesia

*Vier Giebel Eberhardstr.18-22*
Vier Giebel


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Porsche Design Tower* | Siemensstraße 6 | 90m




























​


----------

